# Four Rings' Family Jewels: Behind the Scenes at Audi Tradition



## [email protected] (Apr 9, 2004)

Tradition at Audi is more than just a buzzword. Known to be one of the most progressive and forward-thinking brands in the industry, Audi is keen to remind you that it also has a rich heritage of its own. Tasked with that job is a division under that very name. Audi Tradition is charged with exemplifying, maintaining and communicating this history, by finding, restoring and, in some cases, re-creating prime examples of the breed. Their work is best-seen in facilities like Audi’s Museum Mobile or at vintage automotive events like the Goodwood Festival of Speed. However, it is behind the scenes at Audi Tradition’s Ingolstadt headquarters that the clearest sense of magic can be experienced and the family jewels of the four rings can be seen.
Not far from Audi’s corporate headquarters in Ingolstadt, Audi Tradition operates a warehouse utilized for the storage and maintenance of the division’s large collection – numbering more than 300 and continually growing. The building isn’t exactly a secret, with Audi Tradition signage visible from the street and clearly noting that this is most definitely the place. However, the facility is not open to the public, so you’d have to know someone at Audi AG to net a visit.
For us, that someone is Audi Tradition’s press officer Peter Kober. Kober, a former journalist, is a gregarious man who can talk to you for hours about virtually any aspect of Audi’s history. He’s the perfect man for the job and a worthy tour guide, generously giving us his entire afternoon to look around and talk cars.
* Full Story *


----------



## Issam Abed (Feb 12, 2004)

*Re: Four Rings' Family Jewels: Behind the Scenes at Audi Tradition ([email protected])*

You know George when you go to facilites like this you really should get more ENGINE porn pictures!I am always looking for some for new ideas because we all know Audi MS did alot of crazy modifications on there engines.


----------



## 84cgtturbo (Apr 3, 2003)

*Re: Four Rings' Family Jewels: Behind the Scenes at Audi Tradition ([email protected])*

That must be why we can't get most replacement parts for our older Audis anymore, they're hoarding them for their museum.


----------



## J44KK0 (Jul 9, 2006)

*Re: Four Rings' Family Jewels: Behind the Scenes at Audi Tradition (84cgtturbo)*

So beautiful.


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 9, 2004)

*Re: Four Rings' Family Jewels: Behind the Scenes at Audi Tradition (Wizard-of-OD)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Wizard-of-OD* »_You know George when you go to facilites like this you really should get more ENGINE porn pictures!I am always looking for some for new ideas because we all know Audi MS did alot of crazy modifications on there engines.

Maybe I should have pushed it more. Peter was kind enough to let me walk back there wtih my camera. I didn't want to go too crazy and wear out my welcome. Maybe I should be more assertive next time I'm in there.


----------



## AudiVwMeister (Oct 22, 2002)

*Re: Four Rings' Family Jewels: Behind the Scenes at Audi Tradition ([email protected])*

when i die i want to go to Audi heaven too!


----------



## Sepp (Dec 10, 2002)

*Re: Four Rings' Family Jewels: Behind the Scenes at Audi Tradition (84cgtturbo)*


_Quote, originally posted by *84cgtturbo* »_That must be why we can't get most replacement parts for our older Audis anymore, they're hoarding them for their museum.









fer sure
Audi tradition needs to spread the preservation of Audi's classic, and vintage cars beyond thier warehouse, and into our driveways, and garages...like BMW, Mercedes....
Nice story, thanks George. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## phaeton (Nov 30, 2002)

*Re: Four Rings' Family Jewels: Behind the Scenes at Audi Tradition (Sepp)*





































Your a lucky man George








ps when do you plan on uploading the rest of the gallery ?


----------



## PerL (Jan 9, 2001)

*Re: Four Rings' Family Jewels: Behind the Scenes at Audi Tradition ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_next time I'm in there.









Can you give me a call and let me come with you?


----------



## madeurotuner (Sep 10, 2005)

*Re: Four Rings' Family Jewels: Behind the Scenes at Audi Tradition (PerL)*

Wow those are some rediculously sick Audi's.


----------

